# Bearing Kit for TDA 153HSTL's



## Jim (Jan 20, 2007)

D.R.,
Do they make a bearing kit for the worm gear on the TDA 153HSTL's.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 21, 2007)

The TDA is set up in such a way that you cant replace the bushing with a bearing because of the shape of the bushing.

D.R.


----------

